# can anyone recommend an attorney in the NYC area for a bike vs bus accident?



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was riding from work to Port authority last monday and a bus came up from behind and clipped me. luckily for me nothing broken, and luckily I was riding a citi bike instead of one of my own bikes. 

I want to find an attorney to help with med bills and to keep the bus company on the hook for any injuries that may linger..

thanks in advance for any help anyone may have for me

Pat


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know these guys, but I have ridden the Harlem Valley Rail ride and they are one of the sponsors. 

Vaccaro & White - Bike & Pedestrian Crash Victim Lawyers NY / NJ

It may at least be somewhere to start. Good luck


----------



## wong_an (Sep 8, 2009)

You may also try: Lucarelli & Castaldi, LLP Accident & Personal Injury Lawyers


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the leads, I'll check in with them

Pat


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

tAKE The # 6 train and there are adverts for sue happy lawyers displayed there. I think one was named "Fitzgerald and Fitzgerald"


----------

